# Static or Dynamic IP for bridge?



## naxet (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a DWL 810+ wireless G bridge. Should I set the bridge to a static IP and then let the HR21 pull an IP address from my router or should I let the DWL pull an IP form the router and set a static IP on the HR? Should they both be static or dyanmic?

Thanks


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

naxet said:


> I have a DWL 810+ wireless G bridge. Should I set the bridge to a static IP and then let the HR21 pull an IP address from my router or should I let the DWL pull an IP form the router and set a static IP on the HR? Should they both be static or dyanmic?
> 
> Thanks


Its usually easiest to manage if they're both static.

Depending on your setup the adapter should actually be invisible and only the HR20 should pull an IP


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

The IP addressing method for the bridge and the HR2x should be completely unrelated to each other. The bridge only has an IP address to manage it (through its web interface, normally) and its IP has absolutely nothing to do with how packets are passed to or from the HR2x.

Were it a router (acting as a router and not as a bridge), this would not be the case in all circumstances.

I would not suggest using wireless for any part of the connection for an HR2x, but that is a different issue.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

naxet said:


> I have a DWL 810+ wireless G bridge. Should I set the bridge to a static IP and then let the HR21 pull an IP address from my router or should I let the DWL pull an IP form the router and set a static IP on the HR? Should they both be static or dyanmic?
> 
> Thanks


Set the bridge IP (static) to an address above whatever your router is handing out. E.g. if the router DHCP is handing out IP addresses in the 192.168.100-149 range, then set your bridge IP to 192.168.1.155. DHCP should be disabled on the bridge, let the HR2X grab an IP address from the router, via the bridge connection. That's how mine is set up, it works like a charm. As far as using a wireless connection, it isn't the best...but it beats fishing cable through my attic/walls.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

mobandit said:


> Set the bridge IP (static) to an address above whatever your router is handing out. E.g. if the router DHCP is handing out IP addresses in the 192.168.100-149 range, then set your bridge IP to 192.168.1.155. DHCP should be disabled on the bridge, let the HR2X grab an IP address from the router, via the bridge connection. That's how mine is set up, it works like a charm. As far as using a wireless connection, it isn't the best...but it beats fishing cable through my attic/walls.


And a powerline connection accomplishes the same thing with a higher success rate and less chance of future interference when compared to wireless.


----------

